# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Original 1950's Weatherboard.

## Armers

Hey all,  
I've finally got something to post here.  
My partner and i have recent taken possession of an original 1950's Weatherboard home in Ringwood Victoria. The house itself has had no work done to it other then a wall removed to open up the lounge room and dinning room.    
Make me bigger!   
Make me bigger! 
We have a lot of work ahead of us in the up coming months. We've got a heap of things we want to do with the place, ie new kitchen, new bathroom, rip all the masonite and replace with plaster. Insulate all external walls.......... and the list goes on.  
One of the things listed on the building report was the fact that the front picket fence was been eaten away by little buggies so we decided to replace the rotten pickets. The problem with that is each picket we took of we found more rot, basically every time we took something off we found something else. In the end we pulled all rungs off and all pickets off so all that was left were the posts and plinth boards.  
So far three sundays of work done, demolition, the slow, sand and prime and then rebuild. We are now over half way done, its just a matter of putting all the pickets back on and then paint it the final colours once my partner has decided on a scheme.    
Make me bigger! 
So as of today have some piccie for you.   
Make me bigger!   
Make me bigger!   
Make me bigger!   
Make me bigger!   
There will be plenty more updates over the next 6-12 months. This is an epic start and its all up hill from here on in but looking forward to it! 
Cheers folks
Armers

----------


## sundancewfs

Welcome to the renovation rollercoaster!  :Biggrin: 
Looks like a nice tidy little place.

----------


## leeton

Looks good...I like the entrance arch thingy...I have to build one of those when I get time...also rennovating a 50's weatherboard...have been for 10 years :Smilie: ,
I like the idea of the seats in the arch...a little different.

----------


## Armers

Time for an update... its been a while but then again been busy.. Time to update you with some new photos of the newly finished fence! 
I'll just give you the photos for now.    
Make me bigger!   
Make me bigger!   
Make me bigger!   
Make me bigger!  
This was finished in 4 sundays with myself and my old man + painting by my SWMBO... cost about 600ish to restore it rot free + paint it to its awesomeness that it is today.  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Armers

As well as the fence being finished, we had an Architect come in last Friday (20/11) to come in an check out the place. Basically we've got this:  
Link! 
We're looking at extending the back of the place where it says dining out roughly 4mtrs to create a 4x4 meter room to dump the kitchen... now that is the easy part of the work to be done... The hardest part is working out what to do with the WC Bathroom and orignal kitchen as all we needed to fit into that area is a Bathroom and Laundry. Hence getting a drawing man in to help us do what we want with the place. 
Ok since i've not shown you guys / gals what we've got to work with i'll give you a quick run down to the house.... 
We'll start where all the action happens! Master Bedroom, here we're moving that far wall in slightly to make a BIR the entire wall, removing the boards to save for the new kitchen extension, replacing with yellow tongue to later be carpeted!  
Link! 
Since we leave the Master BDR i'll give you a quick piccie of the hall.   
Link! 
There is plenty of work to be done in the next room, which is the bathroom. This room will give up a little space to make way for the BIR for the 2nd BDR. We'll also close off the WC where it stands to make it a seperate room to the bathroom. So as it stands inc WC;   
Link! 
As you can see in the following photo we've got a little bit of a leak in the wall. Ya seen when the orignal HWS in the roof was disconnected they just capped it off in the roof space. Over the past couple of years the cap has since created itself a leak and dribbled back down it to the wall cavity. We've since has it cut under the house and capped under the house. We pray theres not a lot of damage.  
Link!  
Link! 
From the bathroom i'll show you the orignal kitchen which will be removed and replaced with a bathroom and laundry, how we're going to use the space we're not too sure yet. Hence getting in a drawing man to help us out with the spaces.  
Link! 
Through into the Loungeroom and "Dinningroom"... as the area from the "dinningroom" will be extended out to create a new kitchen i'll show it to you as is for now.  
First photo is from Dinning to Lounge:   
Link! 
Second photo is from Lounge to Dinning, this it the wall that will be knocked down to cater for the new kitchen, that is all going well.  
Link! 
As you can see a lot of work a head of us... We're going to get the internal work done before we extend... at this stage the internals can be done without the help of a professional. I've got a lot of help with family to get this work done, once that is done then we'll get the extention done + roof + kitchen + ..... hmmm sooo much to be done! 
I think that is it for me for the moment,  little bit of a rest for for now untill the drawing man brings back some sketches then we'll go from there...  
So for now  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## leeton

Bloody great job on the fence...if you carry that standard of work through to the rennovations it should be fantastic...garden looks good too...keep us updated.

----------


## archi-wanna-be

[S]Hey,[/S] 
The fence is looking pretty neat!  :Smilie:  I saw the floor-plan and wanted to do some  sketch up of it. So I gave it a go. Let me know what you think? thanks,

----------


## Armers

SWMBO here, 
Awesome sketch up. What did you use to do it? I've tried programs that are free on the net but they all suck (or I'm just no good at using them). We're thinking of something similar to this but a few random changes here and there. 
Cheers
Kat

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I'm surprise that you are going to all that effort and not adding another bedroom. From a capital gain point of view that's the best way increasing the value of your property. 
From my experience you can modernise as much as you like but it only makes it easier to sell, not so much increases its worth.

----------


## archi-wanna-be

What Bleedin Thumb said is quite right. I have had a look at google maps of your house and i did a plan that should fit on your block. (yes i remember seeing it on the market, I live in The federation Precinct of Ringwood.) this Plan includes a second bathroom and another large bedroom. Oh and i just use 'Paint' I think it is a Microsoft program, you can find it in your programs section under accessories.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Not bad Archi....but the fridge hidden behind the food prep bench won't work and the bathroom's entrance behind all of that is too pokie. 
I would form the 3rd bedroom north of the covered deck with a small study where you have # 3 bedroom now that gets rid of the desk in the lounge which will clutter the look. 
I haven't bothered looking at the property on google earth so this may not be feasible.,,,but I never let reality stand in my way.

----------


## Armers

Hi guys, 
Third bedroom would be all well and good but Google Map looks are deceiving! (And so are Philip Webb floor plans). We have worked out that if we extend four meters out from the dining room to make a kitchen, we run into the cubby house so that clearly has to go. We also want to put a single carport at the back of the block which limits space as well. As much as I LOVE the idea of a third bedroom Bleedin Thumb, it just isn't feasible with this block of land. The other half has just told me that we only have 450 sq approximately. 
I'll also give my own floor plans a go using "Paint" archi-wanna-be! Hopefully I'll be able to give you some better ideas of what we're aiming to do. 
I'm starting to enjoy this whole forum thing!  :Biggrin: 
SWMBO - Kat

----------


## sundancewfs

there is always up  :happy:

----------


## Armers

Sundance, 
Up would be nice, but we're a little strapped for cash. This also, in time, will turn into an investment property We hope to rent it out 3-8 years time. We're going to go for a target market of professional couple, I mean we're walking distance from the station + 25mins (no traffic) to the city and walking distance from a major shopping center.  
We've also had a look around at various places near us and what they've done with their houses, so we kinda know how much the place will sell for once we play with what we've got. So we kinda need to stick within that price range too!  
Either way it should be good, we're still not majorly set in our ways we'll see what happens with the drawing man gets back to us! 
Good to see some response from you guys too! Thanks! 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Earlybird

Another free application for drawing is OpenOffice (OpenOffice.org - The Free and Open Productivity Suite).  The Draw component allows you to set your scale, do dimensions, have multiple layers, etc.  It's about 150Mb download or you can generally get a copy on the PC magazine cover discs. 
Cheers,
John

----------


## watson

> What Bleedin Thumb said is quite right. I have had a look at google maps of your house and i did a plan that should fit on your block. (yes i remember seeing it on the market, I live in The federation Precinct of Ringwood.) this Plan includes a second bathroom and another large bedroom. Oh and i just use 'Paint' I think it is a Microsoft program, you can find it in your programs section under accessories.

  Just a question............is there still a rule about 2 doors between a crapper and a food prep area??

----------


## Bedford

> Just a question............is there still a rule about 2 doors between a crapper and a food prep area??

  I think that rule has gone, I've built a few without over 15 years and all have been passed. :Smilie:

----------


## Armers

Right we got some drawings back and i must say... i am not that impressed, its good but it just doesn't seem right... I was thinking more of a laundry in a cupboard and a different shaped bathroom? Am i expecting too much for this small space? Any suggestions?   
Make me bigger!  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Manda

Just wondering how you found your architect/draftsperson? We are in Preston 
And...would you recommend them?  
And...how much do they charge etc? 
And...cheers! 
Manda

----------


## Armers

> Just wondering how you found your architect/draftsperson? We are in Preston 
> And...would you recommend them?  
> And...how much do they charge etc? 
> And...cheers! 
> Manda

  
This one is word of mouth.... but the archicenter should be able to help you out! 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## peter_sm

Good on ya for having a go. I am in a 1952 weatherboard in Ringwood also. I will be watching your progress.

----------


## Armers

Right, the weekend just gone (6/12/09) we got stuck into removing the old masonite from the walls, it was a sinch... just pop the nails from the board and peel it off like a sheet of paper. It was actualy a bit of fun, even though i think the missers has a little more fun then i did. Least she got her anger out on the demo rather then me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Anyway enough talk, more photos! 
Meee pulling off walls 
Make me bigger! 
Me again 
Make me bigger! 
Loungeroom looking into the MBed 
Make me bigger! 
Bed2 looking into the MBed 
Make me bigger! 
Bed2 done 
Make me bigger! 
Next weekend i think we're going to attack the bathroom, get that gutted. Either way its been fun, it was quite suprising how quick it was to get that much done...  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Armers

peter_sm
where you abouts?  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## peter_sm

Just off Bedford Rd. I see the pics of what you are doing, and it really does remind me of what I did to our place.

----------


## peter_sm

Are you going to put insulation batts in the walls?

----------


## Armers

Yes, we're going to be installing batts... Still tossing up if we're going to take all the boards off the house to put up sarking.. Either that or use concertina reflective foil batts for the walls for both reflective and insulation. Not too sure what.  
We've taken all the walls down and cleaned up, its a little quiet at the moment as chrissy and NY. We still need to do the bathroom and kitchen. Just waiting for a sparkie to come in and disconnect all the power as well as a gas man to disconnect the gas stove so we can finished pulling apart things.   
Early in the new year going to spend as much time as i can there to get this going. Especialy if we want to move in for winter, well i want to move in for winter! heh 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Armers

Well according to the other half if I want a blog on how the renos are going then I apparently need to learn how to do such a thing.  
Since the last post we have managed to do more of the demolition work and are now in the process of getting in professionals to check stuff out. We've had a chippy look at the frame work and the possibility of moving walls, we will be having a stumping company come in and give us a quote to re-stump (because apparently no one re-levels wood stumps anymore. Grrr!) and we'll have a plumber and electrician disconnect stuff soon too so that we can get to work with the last of the demolition without the fear of flooding and/or electrocution. 
Many friends and family have been over as well to check out how it's all going and are loving the fact that I have no qualms in walls being graffitied on and then smashed through with a hammer. "Life getting you down? Smash a wall." It's a form of therapy. I swear! 
Okay lots of photographic evidence as follows. I also appologise for the bad photography. I just tend to point and snap at the end of a long reno day. This usually results in blurred photos.  
Starting the demo of the kitchen.  
Dining room.  
From the kitchen to the lounge.  
What happens when you rip a wall off a little too quickly and have a lot of old wiring. Hence the need for power to be disconnected.  
My best friend's contribution.  
The other half and his handy batt removal system. Remove celing, throw batt to floor.  
The old hot water system. We need to get rid of this somehow.  
Once again, why we need the power OFF.  
The kitchen nearly demolished. Just waiting on gas and water to be turned off.  
Tiles off the bathroom wall. I just realised that the loofah is still hanging there. Not ours. One of our many gifts left by the previous owners. 
This weekend and next week we'll be at the house and going full speed ahead hopefully. We both have time off so hopefully everything will be off the walls and celing and the floorboards should be carefully pulled up and stacked. We'll then re-stump and get the framework sorted out. 
Until next time!
Kat

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

WOW! 
Great effort. I reckon demolition is the bit that makes renovating fun...!!! 
Keep up the updates please.

----------


## namtrak

SOme deja vu there for sure! 
Looks great, pity about about the 3rd bedroom - but you can only do what you can only do.

----------


## Armers

Ok, power gas and water has been disconnected so some full on demo has happened. On top of all the bits and peices, now that the mains are cut and removed a lot of all the lighting switches and gpos are now 100% gone.  
The last major thing to have happend are some structual beams that have been installed into the place. 6 Beams in total... 3 sets of two... Giving use the ability to knock walls as well as push a visable beam up into the roofspace.       
Bathroom next, then floors to be pulled up in the Master, 2nd bed, bathroom, and old kitchen.  
Also organised for a stumping company to come in and restump the house, since we found out that no one jack'n'packs redgum stumps anymore. So we're going the full replacement and going to cement. That is currently booked in for early feb.  
I think that is it for this point in time.  
Cheers for now
Armers

----------


## sundancewfs

did you get your hw system out of the roof? We cut a rafter and some battens and took ours out the top. be aware that even if they are drained they still have a bit of water and a lot of sludge left in the bottom, so capping off the bungholes or pipes is a good idea before you move it. :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

> did you get your hw system out of the roof? We cut a rafter and some battens and took ours out the top. be aware that even if they are drained they still have a bit of water and a lot of sludge left in the bottom, so capping off the bungholes or pipes is a good idea before you move it.

  
Now yet buddy. Thats prolly on the list of things to do, (man, i've got to make a list) we'll do it when we have a few mates around, as we've still got to lift out the old steel bath... its a heavy little bugger  :Biggrin:  
Armers

----------


## Armers

Sunday just gone we did some work on the place, its been a while since we got in there and did some serious work. Holidays partying slacking off, all the normal things that people do over christmas and new year.  
Anyway back into it.. .Today i was lucky enough to have a couple of mates come over and give us a hand. We got the bathroom fully gutted and the big steel/iron/whatever bath removed and then put outside. Two walls removed and a whole heap of floorboards carefully pulled up, de-nailed and stored to be used in the extension.  
I am very happy with the work done so far, but would like it to go a little quicker. By the by the stumpie guys are due this week as i recived confermation in the mail that the permits have been approved! 
To the photos!         
I've got a question on the flooring but i'll put that in the flooring section! 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## sundancewfs

This is were we're suppose to say "looking good"..... :Biggrin: 
But I think ..."looking like your busy".... is more apropriate
Its always looks like a disaster zone when you demo stuff and before you get the new stuff in.
Are you going with any kind of sarking/insulation in the walls?

----------


## Armers

> Are you going with any kind of sarking/insulation in the walls?

  Insulation yeah, i am currently leaning towards 2 layers concertina foil boards at this stage. We've checked the boards from the inside and outside and we can avoid taking them all off so traditional sarking methods are outta the question. but then again i am open for suggestions and i've also not quoted on foilboards yet!  :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Armers

:Woot: Stumpie men in tomorrow! (3/2/10) Photos to come!

----------


## Armers

Ok, its been a while since i've posted here and i am sorry its taken a while to update. Things have been happening mates weddings, bucks partys... hangovers... so on a so forth.  
Last thing i mentioned in the previous post is that the sumpy guys are comming. They've now finished there work and have done a great job. The house feels a hell of a lot more stable now. I didn't know if it was a placibo effect but it just felt better.  
Other then the fact that all the good stuff that was stored under the house was all pulled out and left on the ground they were clean prompt and did an awesome job. It did take them two more days then they estimated due to the horrendously hard clay. 
On to the photos.          
Armers

----------


## Armers

After the stumps were finished, the rest of the floorboards were taken up and saved to be reused later on in our extension. Now since we've take up the floor we need to put something back down, we've replaced the boards with yellow tongue in the wet areas as well as the two bedrooms. As these will be tiled / carpeted respectivly.  
The old man and i spent two days and about 8 hours cutting glueing and nailing down the yellow tongue, and if i do say so myself we did a fkn awesome job ! I am stoked it came up so well. Its also the fist time my coiler and compressor got a real work out and it did very very well! Great investment! 
Now onto the piccies as wel all know we all love the picture books we produce here in the Go2Whoa.  
Floor in the Master Bedroom: 
Same again from the other angle:    
Starting in the 2nd Bedroom:  
A Finished Master Bedroom:  
A Finished 2nd Bedroom  
A Finished Bathroom Laundry looking back into the 2nd room:  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Armers

Nex thing on the to do list was to remove the old firebox in the fireplace as well as get rid of the @@@@@@ surround. After doing this we've decided not to cover up the fireplace anymore and actualy drop in a gas fireplace, you know one of those fancy real looking fack ones!  :Biggrin:  The mother in law has one one and it heats her house quite well, so a combination of that and celing fans should do away with the need of a serious ducted heating system. 
Doing this means that the tv will have to be mounted sooner rather then later (damn  :Biggrin: ). We're also looking at making it a feature so have that whole fireplace section jutting out slightly, just to break up the long wall slightly. 
Anyway .......  
The Heavy as firebox finally pulled out. This thing is heavy as, can not be lifted by two people alone!!!  
The Cleanup of all the sand and crap behind, the chimney was never sealed.   
Rear of said firebox:  
Removal of ugly fireplace:  
About 10 mins after we finished removing the firebox and demoing the fireplace surrounds dad mentioned we should cover the fireplace just in case of critters. Which we did with a heavy door and some chocks. No more then 5 mins after covering the fireplace we here a scratch scratch thud... low and behold a possom dropped down the chimney. Most likly scared stiff on all the noise we made. THankfully the hole at the bottom of the chimey was open, he droped through to the subfloor and pissed off into the bushes!  
Excitment plus! 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Bedford

Looks great, especially the bits the old man did  :Biggrin:  hope you shared that beer with him. :Smilie:

----------


## Armers

Just been going throught the last lot of photos we've got of the house and you folks are miles behind.. I can kinda blame that one on Kat as shes not done anything to update this thread!.  
Anyway i am not sure how to do this... I might just dump all the photos in and let them speak. As a picture is worth 1000 words, That and i am drinking beer, that takes priority over typing! 
So enjoy kiddies. 
Cheers
Ben

----------


## Armers

New floor!, if you remember i asked about the floor board going the other way, well as you can see i pulled it up and re layed the whole floor again! So considering i did the work, you can sit back and watch the photos!          
A little bit of framing done, thanks Hugh from Maastricht Constructions    
Meow!

----------


## Armers

Photo of the house with a lick of color on it. Ya see when its a nice  day we slap a bit of paint on here and there and use the rainy days to  do work on the inside.       
As well as all that other stuff happening we've had a company come in to drop our power and telecommincations underground, this involved a telstra pit as well as a power pit and come major trenching done. Now i've not got many photos of this process, so you'll have to deal with one for the meantime.    
New Power meter box now on the side of the house, No longer at the front door.

----------


## Armers

Photos to be added (when we get to take them) Electrical rough in as well as telecomms./AV rough in. New door frames as well as the new feature wall around the fireplace.  
Cheers
Ben

----------


## sundancewfs

Looks good Armers,
Thats a great idea to put the power and telco under ground.
Looks like youv'e got a lot of sanding to do on that floor!  :Biggrin: 
Did you put any sort of insulation under the floor?

----------


## Armers

No for insulation at this point in time but it will be added when i get time/money. Probably the same stuff at what'll go under the extension..  
We got our wanky "Energy Report" done on our house we need to install 2.0 polystyrene panels under the floor in the extension. All 23.1 m2 of it.. lol. So once thats finished we'll bring the rest of the house up to code.  
Cheers for the kudos, as for the floor sanding i am getting a pro to come in and at least sand it for me. I don't think i've got the balls to do it, i don't want to stuff up all the work i put into that floor. Lol 
Cheers
Armers

----------


## sundancewfs

So Armers, how did that floor come up? or havn't you got that far yet?
Any updates?

----------


## Armers

ooo there are many updates... i've been meaning to post it up here but not gotten around to it... I'll post it up tomorrow after work i promise! 
As for the floor... if you're talking about the floorboard, they came up very well... We're up to plastering, just waiting for the plumber to become available so he can rough in so Rod can come in and stick some plaster up!  :Biggrin: ...  
In the mean time we're getting builders quotes... we're not liking the prices comming back so far.... sooooooo expencive just for a 4 x 5.5 meter extension  :Frown:  
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Ok just to get sundancewfs off my back  :Biggrin:  i've finaly gotten around to getting this post in order for you.  
Since i left you i mentioned that i was about to get some electrical rough ins done as well as my structured cabling. All that has been done now, i've also bought and installed some sexy r2.0 batts into all external walls and some dense SP90 insulation stuff  inbetween the bedrooms bathroom and toilet with the thoughs and theorys of lowering all those nasty noises. 
In the mean time, we've been waiting for a quote from the builder which came in verbaly yesterday we're not to happy about, very very expencive so i am just waiting for the physical quote to rock up so i can see whats going on. Might have to look for another one, but we'll see what happens when the quote comes in.  
In other news, we've got the new window installed in the bathroom, no photos as of yet, other then a phone photo, so gimmie till tomorrow and i'll get one up here for you to checkout. 
Tomorrow (1/7/2010) is also the day the power company comes and disconnect my aerial power and connects to the new meter box and slips some cabling in undergound.  
Now as for the photos i'll add them in the next couple of posts! 
Cheers
Ben

----------


## Armers

I'll try and get these in order, hopefully.  
To Begin with we have a quick photo though the house just after i've finished my structured cabling and the sparkie has done his rough in. You can kinda see the insulation off to the right as well, more on that later.   
The drop cavity where my comm cupboard will be!   
We got the sparkie to install the switch board for the power inside behind the front door, don't know why but it seemed the right thing to be doing as most people seem to be doing it now  :Biggrin: .    
Insulation! We got polyester batts, they seem to be in the industry fav at the moment, most if not all newer houses i've done work at the last few months have all got this @@@@ in the walls. Other then the fact is a pain in the @@@@ when you get your drill bit caught in it, its ment to be good stuff!     
Insulation during   
Insulation 95% finished        
As i said in my previous post, i'll get a photo of the new bathroom window tomorrow when i got check up on the power guys! 
Cheers 
Ben

----------


## johnstonfencing

Looking good! 
Your comm cupboard has what looks like a serious bunch of cabling! Is that going to be a audio/visual media cabinet? 
Cheers 
Craig

----------


## Armers

> Looking good! 
> Your comm cupboard has what looks like a serious bunch of cabling! Is that going to be a audio/visual media cabinet? 
> Cheers 
> Craig

  
Cat6 RG6 all back to there... Which will cater for Phones, Network, FTA Antenna, Foxtel, speakers... As well as all the componets to run my tv which will be mounted on the oppersite wall...  
The Alarm will go in there as well... annnd thats probably it.. 
Basicly its been wired up to cater for the NBN when it comes out (if it comes out), i also do it for a living so i went slightly overboard  :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Ben

----------


## ibuildbenches

I can say that I personally prefer poly batts to the fibreglass ones.. A lot less itchy!

----------


## barney118

Did you ever think you have bitten off more than you can chew? major job going on there, love the bottle jack come in very handy.

----------


## Armers

> Did you ever think you have bitten off more than you can chew? major job going on there, love the bottle jack come in very handy.

  
Yeah i think about that every night before i go to sleep... I am currently in the process of trying to work out builders and quotes and if i should owner build or not.... So we've kinda slowed a little bit.  
Cheers

----------


## shauck

Hi Armers. 
Just a thought to pass on. Have you considered making the bathroom and laundry one room and put the laundry along one wall, behind doors (sliding, perhaps), European style? It would look like one big bathroom if done right. Just a thought. 
Love what you are doing. Can see the hard work paying off.  
We call the post demo stage "cabin style" and the sisalation stage "disco" and the insulation stage fluffy cloud room or "padded cell". It's what we did to get through the unfinished stages.

----------


## Armers

Yes we did, and that is how it was going to be in the beginning. The downside is that my partner wants a big shower and a bath... It was hard to fit a big shower + a Bath + a laundry into one room.  
We decided to push the laundry out the back. Also makes room for a walk in pantry, so not only does my partner get her big shower and bath she gets her big laundry as well... and i get my walk in pantry! 
so its a win win!  :Biggrin:  
Cheers

----------


## shauck

> Yes we did, and that is how it was going to be in the beginning. The downside is that my partner wants a big shower and a bath... It was hard to fit a big shower + a Bath + a laundry into one room.  
> We decided to push the laundry out the back. Also makes room for a walk in pantry, so not only does my partner get her big shower and bath she gets her big laundry as well... and i get my walk in pantry! 
> so its a win win!  
> Cheers

  
I hear you. Solutions have to suit the situation. Don't mind me.   :2thumbsup:  
Su.

----------


## Armers

> I hear you. Solutions have to suit the situation. Don't mind me.   
> Su.

  
Of Course! the ammount of changes made to suit have been crazy!... At least you're living in yours!  :Frown:  I want mine finished!!!  :Cry:  Even though i am still having fun!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Why I (Kat) am doing an update is beyond me. I haven't done any work on the house in AGES. Anyway I'm here to give an update so here goes... 
Because of the winter weather it was time to remove my beautiful, sadly rotting, pink blossom tree from out the front of the house. Was extremely sad to see it go but if we didn't get it out it would have eventually rotted so badly it would have fallen on the house. This has now made the area very open especially since most of the surrounding trees have no growth on them. The plan was to just put in a old style gas lamp where the tree used to be but we may need to look into planting something small as well. Possibly something along the lines of a weeping tree that will go with the surrounding colours. The following is what it looks liike with the tree gone.   
This year we're going to take good care of our pink lady apple tree out the back along the fence. It has had a prune and we're hoping for a better bunch of apples next autumn. This year we only got about 5 apples which is pretty good considering the plant was completely neglected. So anyone with a green thumb who knows some good tips on caring for apple trees let me know!   
In terms of the house itself, we have had the plumbing roughed in, the other half put in the new bathroom window, a new cavity sliding door for the toilet was put in by our chippy and the old electric metre box is now gone with the weatherboards fixed up or replaced where the box used to be.           
I'm not sure if Armers has mentioned, but we are now looking into doing an owner builder for the extension as prices for a registered builder to do it was going to make us over capitolise. We're now waiting on a quote from a guy that will oversee the work to be done so that we can go to the bank and kiss the feet of bank managers so that they will fork out some cash for our extension to happen. The hope is, if everything gets approved, we'll still reach our goal of moving in this year.  
I'm going slightly demented with the stress of renovating. Armers will vouch for this. 
However on a happier, more exciting note, we've gone to Kitset Kitchens and put in our plans of what we're hoping to have as our kitchen. They will be quoting us early next week on "the dream kitchen" and after the heart attack on the cost of it we can work out the modifications required to have "the reality kitchen". 
Well that's about all for now. All comments, questions and valium pills warmly accepted. 
Kat

----------


## Theshack

Hi Kat, 
We just had a few quotes for flat pack kitchens too, have you seen flat-pak kitchens? They have a showroom in bayswater and kilsyth, our quote from him was about a grand less than Kitset.  We also had a quote from Armstrongs in Moorabbin, which was about the same as Kitset.  Not sure if there is a huge difference in quality between them though.  Look forward to seeing photos of the kitchen!

----------


## silmaril

Great thread! Please keep the updates coming!  :Smilie:

----------


## Armers

The next installment... I am not sure if you guys remember but there was an old laundry at the rear of the house, we've been working on that.. Well its now gone. This is the offending artical i was talking about!      
We had the asbestos removed professionaly as i just couldn't be bothered, i know we could have done it ourselves but just couldn't be stuffed really. This is the only part of the building that had it so thought just get it done on the pro sides. Anyway enough of that debate, I had that removed last friday (19/8) then on the saturday (20/8) Dad and i demolished the laundry thingy as well as the roof of the covered "deck"     
As the photos are named... Lean2gone I am sure we all want to know where its gone to, well, its gone to a better place!   
That makes bin number 4... 2 x 4mtrs and 2 x walk in 6mtrs and i am sure plenty more! 
So as you can see getting there. Just sloooowly.  
Cheers Folks

----------


## jago

Headway is good...I'm sure you have a lot more bins. :2thumbsup:

----------


## andy the pm

Filling skips is good fun, gives you a sense of achievement! Is there anything going in its place??

----------


## Armers

> Filling skips is good fun, gives you a sense of achievement! Is there anything going in its place??

  
Yep, little bit of an extension... still waiting for a roof quote to come back before we can throw all our quotes at the bank, hoping they throw some money back to us.  
Cheers

----------


## sundancewfs

Interesting to see that they didn't even remove the weatherboards when they added the laundry.... No attempt to make it "in doors"

----------


## Armers

> Interesting to see that they didn't even remove the weatherboards when they added the laundry.... No attempt to make it "in doors"

  
Nah, just an addon building.. they even went to the effort of cutting out a peice of 1be2 to match the curves of the boards in either side of the inside walls to make it look like it just slot in.  
Either way, we're happy its all but gone, that that god too... as a result of us taking it down we've noticed that most of the stumps for this addition a just sitting on the ground, and are not buried into the earth, let alone be sitting on a concrete footing! Ahh back yard building, gotta love it! 
Cheers

----------


## Black Cat

I love those little 'attention to detail' features in older buildings - they really put an effort in, even when the rest of the structure was, by our standards, rubbish. Though a real laundry attached to the house, with electricity would have been truly the ant's pants in its heyday. Finally - no more boiling the copper and hand-wringing the sheets!

----------


## Armers

Woooohooooooo    
Cheers

----------


## sundancewfs

Congratulations .... your money printing licence!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

> Congratulations .... your money printing licence!

  
more like money burning  :Frown:

----------


## Armers

Just a quick update to let all you good reno people out there know that Armers and I haven't been abducted by aliens or presumed dead. However we are at a dead standstill while we wait for the good people at the bank to pull the lump of coal out of their a*se (which I would assume has been turned into a diamond by now) and get over the whole "owner/builder" issue. 
The sad reality is, is that we could offer the bank God's our first born, jump through fire and commit ourselves to being their slave for the rest of our lives... and it still wouldn't be good enough! At every turn there's another reason why we can't get money for our extension which is the golden point in our reno plans and when it's done, we can finally finish the rest of the house and move in. 
Anyway appologies for the rant  :Annoyed: ! Hopefully in the near future we'll have some more exciting Go to Woah pics because things are on the move. Until then... bug Armers if you have any questions!  :Biggrin:  
Kat

----------


## shauck

We had problems getting finance from a bank when we first bought the house and could only get some of it from the bank. The rest was from a private lender, through a broker. Expensive but solved the problem and got our foot in the door. After renovating and less than twelve months down the track, the bank took on the whole loan and gave us more money to continue renovating. We paid out the private lender, kept on with the renovating and all is good now. Perhaps you might try something like this. 
Cheers, Su.

----------


## Armers

Well since the banks are still messing us around we've been doing other things to keep the house "moving forward" and keeping myself somewhat sain.  
The front the building is almost finished... it now has two full coats of paint on the weatherboards, as well as the front door undercoated, and the master bedroom window stripped to bare wood and the undercoated.  
Let me see if i can find some before and after shots for you, as a bit of a recap.  
Ok... general front of house look! 
Before:  
After:  
Front door 
Before:  
After  
And the Master Bedrood Window:  
Before:
Well cant find a good enough before shot so we'll just skip to the after shot as of today.  
After:    
Thats it so far, we've just got to do the window on the left hand side of the house, which is the big one for the Loungeroom and then that is is for the front of the house for now. Not including eaves or facias.  
Next on the list is a pathway / concrete slab and drainage down the right hand side of the house to neaten that up.  
Cheers for now folks.

----------


## sundancewfs

That has freshened it up considerably Armers. Looking good.
Do you have much damp under any of the house?
Are you going to have to do any re-levelling to slope the path etc away from the side of the house?

----------


## Armers

> Do you have much damp under any of the house?
> Are you going to have to do any re-levelling to slope the path etc away from the side of the house?

  No damp at all... its quite dry under there, its has some decent air flow to keep it dry...  
As for the side of the house we'll keep with the natural fall towards the back... just make it a little nicer with a brick path and some concrete for the new shead and garbagebin area..  
Cheers

----------


## ibuildbenches

Hows it all going Armers?

----------


## Armers

Money approved (signed on the 31/1) all going will breaking ground monday week... (14/2).  
The only other thing we've done so far is clear down the side and put some bricks down... the ordeal on trying to get extra funds has put a dampener on the project but now that we've been approved its going to be a busy Feb March April to get things done and dusted before this kid arrives  :Biggrin: .  
Cheers

----------


## jago

Congrats and I look forward to seeing lots of pics. :2thumbsup:

----------


## shauck

That's brilliant. All that will be a distant memory one day and your house will be what stands. 
Lots of pics. 
Cheers, Su.

----------


## Armers

hellooo yes i am still alive! Just a quick catch up... Yard before we dig it to bits!       
Cheers

----------


## Armers

First day of digging one of the boys put the shovel into the ground is right into the storm water, not more then a shovel length down into the dirt. So they then had to deal with that and remove it from the ground as the pipe was inline with where the stumps were going to be going.  
As seen here..    
Now since i like stump holes and i was getting a little excited about this happening i took a happy snap of a wonderful stump hole  :Biggrin:    
So far so good, we've been roling along well.. the boys finished up that day. Did some other mesureing as well as ordering some gear and confirming bits and peices.  
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Move onto day three of the stumping process, the boys arrive to a fair bit of water pooling in the bottom of the stumps, this is not too good, no way we had hit the water table as there were houses lower in the street then us. So they went investigating..        
They found one of the many inspection points in the earthenware sewer pipes wasn't sealed properly, thinking that might be an issue they sealed it. (even though we've not been using the sewerage). We then moved onto thinking it was the earthenware stormwater piping... Today we found two pipes which just stopped in the earth, so we sealed them up to count them out.  
There was a lot more water in the stump holes today, a combination of the rains from the last two days as well as water seaping up from underneath, we think we've stopped it at this point in time but we're not sure.  
Does anyone have any suggestions???, i can tell you i am a pretty sure it is not from me, mains is off at the main tap, sewerage hasn't been used in a year... stormwater was blocked anyway (unless that has thoroughly saturated the clay?) 
The water that is seaping up seems to fill the bottom of the hole and thats it... ~ 100mm deep... its milky and doesn't smell.     
We're going to leave it for now as tonight and saturday its going to bucket down... then we'll assess the job on tuesday, giving the holes time to dry out before concreting the stummpys in.  
Cheers

----------


## Bloss

1st comment is that is a long first step at the back door . . . :Biggrin:   :Wink:  That looks like pretty heavy clay soil - with the amount of rain around it might simply be seeping out of the surrounding clay which will be saturated?

----------


## Armers

Inspecter came today and Inspected... said everyting was all fine... did mention the holes were bigger then needed but did say bigger is better.  
He mentioned that the water comming up in the bottom of the holes is most likley to be general ground water and felt that the bottom of the holes were good enough.  
I don't have anymore site photos but have a couple of stumpy ones.    
You know how people put a CD or a lighter next to something to give you an idea on how small / big something is... Well i didn't have a CD or a Lighter handy so i used myself to show you how big / long these stumps are.    
We're finaly on our way! 
Cheers

----------


## ibuildbenches

Gee your a shortarse! 
Those stumps look like they have "1200mm" written on them  :Wink:

----------


## Armers

> Gee your a shortarse! 
> Those stumps look like they have "1200mm" written on them

  
I am sure i was holding the 2400's  :Biggrin:  
but yerp that i am... its all that wog background... my grandfather comes up to my chest! 
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Man, productive week so far. This morning the boys rushed to site to get the stumps put in before the mixer arrived at 10am with concret. Now that the stumps are in and set they moved onto other little things. They have removed about 80% of the facia board and old guttering, they're currently (as i type this) buzzing out all the walls on the inside (ones that were orignaly missed) to make sure they're straight.  
On to the photos, only took a couple this time;        
At this stage, the first of the sub-floor bearers to be installed late friday arvo, or monday morning...  
Cheers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

The chippys are on a roll now, this was achived on last friday arvo, i went away for the weekend hence i only got to see this tonight! Subfloor is down, all bearers and joists has been installed... good old KDHW F17's apparently "nothing but the best!"... says the chippy.  
On to the photos!       
Cheers

----------


## Bedford

Why did they cut the bearers out around the ant caps?

----------


## Armers

Not sure on that one Bedford. I'll put it on my list of things to ask the chippy tomorrow. 
Cheers

----------


## Bedford

I think we (you) need some more opinions on it, I suspect they've put the stumps in allowing for a thinner bearer, but have cut these out to end up at the right floor level. 
I wouldn't let it proceed until it's confirmed acceptable.

----------


## ibuildbenches

Yeah someone has made a boo boo. Never seen that done before. 
Either they ordered the wrong size timber or put the stumps in too high.  
Either way cutting the bearers like that wouldn't be the way I'd fix it. It would of taken 30 mins to cut 50mm (or whatever it is) off the tops of the stumps with a grinder. 
What size are the bearers and how much did they cut out?

----------


## Cecile

If that were our place we'd be screaming at someone already.

----------


## Armers

Some information, it was the chippy who organised the wrong wood but has said he has over engineered the build so says it will be alright. We'll see what the inspector says when he comes to check out the subfloor and fraiming. If its not right, as he has admitted the mistake he'll need to pull it all apart.  
The bearers as per engineers are 2 / 140 x 45 with stump 1500 centers... It was changed to 90 x 90 with 1200 stump centers. So stumps changed, order not. So what is on there now is 2 / 140 x 45 at 1200 centers, with 50mm chocked out.  
That is how it stands at this point in time and the job will continue to until the inspector is due. Chippy seems confident that its all fine, I am happy with his response. The inspector was chosen by me and so should be no dodgy stuff happening there. 
aaaannnd Cheers

----------


## shauck

Don't forget that that bumped the price of materials up.

----------


## Armers

I thought about that but there hasn't been a price change as of yet. We're still on track with the orignal costing. So he's either worn it or hes saved a little money else where, oooor he orignaly quoted a little bit higher for just in cases.

----------


## leeton

I would have thought another row of stumps, but I'm no engineer.

----------


## Armers

The subfloor has been designed for just two rows as we were orignaly going to dig out under the house for storage / man cave. It ended up being to expencive to do that so we didn't go with any of the room underneath, and at at the prices the engineer was charging we kept the drawings as is.  
Cheers

----------


## Armers

The place is getting together pretty quickly.. Now that the subfloor has been installed they got started on the framing pretty much right away.          
Cheers

----------


## Armers

What these doing there? They're in the wrong spot!   
The roof trusses should be on by tomorrow.. 
Cheers!

----------


## Armers

Well some more things been done to this house. I knew the roof trusses were on site and i expected them to be up on monday, taking the boys 2 days to do the work... Welll boy was i wrong... One day to get them up and set... this build is going mighty quick.        
While i am here, i have a question or two... first of all can anyone recommend a tiler for me? I am in Ringwood, Victoria. Second of all any anyone suggest some underfloor insulation as i need to get some installed for my conformance...  
Cheers folks.

----------


## Armers

IN the last couple of days a few things have slowed down, its kinda a lul compaired to the rush of the previous weeks.  
So what has happened in the mean time, the new roof and old have been scotched in nicely to each other. Which means some of the tiles have been removed, so almost getting to new roof time. The lowest first row of tiles have been removed to make way for facier boards, some of which have been installed. All fraiming done at this point in time. 
Dad and I are also stripping / painting the two front windows, finaly getting rid of that ulgy pink and green.  
Offsite; The kitchen has been almost signed off, we have had to make some measurement adjustments. Now that the physical room has been built we can see things a little better. It should be signed and sent back today (14/3). We should have a new kitchen in 4 weeks. 
Also insulation has been ordered. We'll continue to use the polyester throughout the house, inclusive of underfloor in the reno for now. The rest of the underfloor is a goal for later on. 
Next weekend is tile and bath purchasing weekend, soon as that is done we're done for a while.  :Biggrin:  
So enough chatter onto the photos, now i've only got a few for now but going back this morning so shal take some more.          
Cheers folks!

----------


## Cecile

What was the upshot from the building inspector about the chocked-out bearer?

----------


## Armers

> What was the upshot from the building inspector about the chocked-out bearer?

  Sorry about the slow response cecile, Subflooring + frame inspection passed, no comments no issues no questions. So on went the roofing... All day friday, saturday morning and today (18,19, 21/3). We finaly have a new roof and finaly have a leak proof roof too! 
Photos to come. 
Cheers

----------


## barney118

Get those cables in before you gyprock ariel, paytv, internet, lights etc. I thought I had all mine in and the missus says we should put lights on the wall, well this info would have been great before the gyprock went on. Now its Id like some fans to go in good thing they are remote control. Its not much fun crawling in the trusses with the ceiling on !
Looking good

----------


## Armers

Barney, 
Here's the link to a photo of the cabling that I've done already. I've already wired the original house for entertainment, phone and data. Sparky did electrical. Just waiting on some external walls to go on the extension and then that'll be wired up too!  http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/or...tml#post802456 
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Yes folkes i am still alive, but been busy as anything give me a day or two and i'll get you up to speed with the latest photos! 
Cheers

----------


## Armers

I am sorry people for being so tardy over the last couple of weeks...  Even my last post was a lie... So i am going to sit here tonight and get  you all up to date with the house.. Last photos you folks would have  seen was the trusses put together and scotched into the old house so  we'll kick off from there.

----------


## Armers

Once the roof trusses had been installed, the old roof removed, the battons for the tin roof installed. All set to square and leveled off we then got the roofers in to get a new roof put on!  
There was some issues with the old house not being level they have to jack and pack some of the older rafters but got it all sorted in the end. We've finished off with a wonderful looking Bluescope Steel roof!

----------


## Armers

With the house now somewhat water proof, it made working on the inside a little easier. With the roof on the guys then took down the old wall deividing the orignal back of the house with the extension. This opened up the living room to what is now a huge room! 
This also prompted the windows and large sliding door to be installed as well as the sarking on the extension as well as the removal of the rear wall of weatherboards to make way for some new a better looking ones as pictured below.

----------


## Armers

The old eaves were removed when the roof came down back a few posts ago, so this was the old masonite pulled down and then replaced with some hardy board.

----------


## Armers

The next couple of days flew along, Hugh got all his boys on site and got the weatherboards, the last of the eave sheet, and the deck down. In about two days had the whole house done.

----------


## Armers

And more.....

----------


## Armers

After the last of the windows and doors and weatherboards and roof were all on we were just missing a floor to make this place weather proof and locked up. So the guys got stuck into the floorboards. We decided to continue the pine through the extension to make it flow all the way through the long room. To do this we had to source some reclaimed boards, downside with these boards is they weren't all exactly the same size, this took the boys a full day just to lay this small area with all the buzzing and shaping to get the reclaimed flooring into one good looking floor.

----------


## shauck

great progress. bet you're excited.

----------


## Armers

Quite excited yes! Want it done a little quicker as bubs is due soon, but then again that is what happens. When you want something to be finished quicker it doesn't happen! We're going well, should be lived in, in about 6-8 weeks! 
I am off there tomorrow for easter monday, we'll take some more photos then. 
Cheers

----------


## sundancewfs

Looks great Armers, You'll be surprised how easily a bassinet, cot and pram will slot in there..... Just ask zacnelson  :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

Oh i am sure it'll be more then just those little items at the ammount of toys this future kiddie is getting  :Biggrin: . Not long now!

----------


## Armers

Since yesterdays (30/4) weather was awesome here in victoria, we decided to do some painting, since there was nothing else to do in the house at this point in time. Plasterer is due this week, once this is in then we move our efforts to the inside of the house.  
So we painted!   
And painted    
Annnnnd painted   
And a little more painting!!   
It's looking good so far, we're moving into the finishing touches stage of the build, this is where it starts getting a little more fiddly... but we'll get there in the end. I just cant wait to get into this house! 
Cheers for now

----------


## jago

I hear your bark on the painting how are the pics coming along?

----------


## Armers

Pics are up to date, nothing else has been done at this stage. Plasterers are due this wednesday (4/5) then... kinda play it by ear as the baby is due this week too! SOOOooo busy. We'll keep you guys up to date!  
Cheers

----------


## namtrak

Love it

----------


## sundancewfs

So..... Boy or Girl ???  :Biggrin:

----------


## aj01

Mate - I have been lurking on this one for a while and thought time you were due some thumbs up on your work. It looks fantastic. Well done.

----------


## Armers

> So..... Boy or Girl ???

   :Biggrin:  Early Wednesday  morning we were graced by the presense of a Big Healthy Baby Boy. Both Mother and Boy are doing very well, today is the first day home, so happy mothers day to all!  
You will all have to wait now, photos are going to be comming a little slower as well as the progress of the house too! To which by the way has been plastered! 
Cheers from a Happy Dad!

----------


## Jim Carroll

Congratulation on both the baby and the Plaster. Hope both are doing well. 
Take care of the mother now, no stress for her.

----------


## jago

Well done on your new addition... :2thumbsup:

----------


## sundancewfs

Well done Mum and Dad! Hope the new addition (house) takes less than 9 months.  :Biggrin:

----------


## shauck

Fantastic for you. Wish you all the best.

----------


## Armers

heres a go to whoa for you  :Biggrin: ... we wont show the go part... or the to part... but we're proud to show the whoa part!!   
Cheers

----------


## shauck

Can't find any fault with this project. Perfect job.

----------


## Bloss

:What she said:  Passes inspection with flying colours!

----------


## Armers

Busy busy busy... Last photo was probably the best thing so far... heh. Anyway the last HOUSE photo you folks had was the house at lock up awaiting plaster.. Well the plasters have been and gone, and the painters are now in affect. I am still llooking for a tiler. The Kitchen and laundry is awaiting construction. My sparkie decided to go on two weeks holiday so have to wait till he gets back for fit off.. The shith have hith the fan...th. So much i want done and no one is around to do it  :Frown:  
TO The Photos!

----------


## Armers

Walls and roof hung here, Rod Dysons boys did a good job, only on little huccup with a screw versus a pipe but all fixed good as new!

----------


## Armers

Day or so after the walls and roof were hung, the next team came in to hand the cornice!               
Cheers

----------


## Armers

With the walls and the cornice hung and dry the guys then spent a day sanding back to a nice finish. That following weekend my dad, my uncle and myself all got stuck in to the prep for the painting. Washing walls, some little sanding here and there, some patching there and here! 
With that complete time for the prep coat, we were lucky enough to have my Uncle bring his spray gun around, which he has never used. So with a new toy to play with we got spraying. Holy paint batman, we got the whole house undercoated in an afternoon! Once we got used to the machine we flew along. I sprayed on, Dad and Uncle rolled out flat!       
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Once the prep coat is on we can throw some colour onto the plaster. We've decided to go neutrals. (like every other person around these days  :Rofl5:  For the ceiling we've done Fair Bianca Half Strength and the walls Hog Bristle Quarter Strength. Most likely go Hog Bristle Full Strength on the tv wall for something different!                  
Cheers

----------


## Armers

This brings us up to date.. these last photos are from the last two days (29-30/5) i spent the two days cleaning up site (6mter skip dropped off empty for me  :Rofl5:  and also measuring up to cut the holes for the downlights. The was an ordeal and a half... whew, thank god for lasers  :Biggrin:         
we hope to have all the painting done this week, to have tiling hopefully quoted and started next week. Somewhat on track to move in by school holidays. 
Cheers

----------


## Armers

Hello, its been a while and i am sorry about that. I think its time i caught you folks up on our house to home conversion. We left off at the painting stage and about to be tiled so i'll start the photos from there.  
So once we had finished painting we got the kitchen together quick smart. After building the first box it all flowed on from there.

----------


## Armers

While the kitchen was going together we got a tiler in who did a wonderful job, one of those pedantic old semiretired Italian blokes who had been tiling longer then he could work type people. We were very happy with his work!

----------


## Armers

Since all the floor covering has gone down, the only thing missing now was the carpet in the bedrooms. After struggling to find someone who could lay it in our time frame we ended up working out a work college's brother in law could do it for us on the spot! We also found out he sold blinds too, so everything was sorted.. in the end. Lol

----------


## Armers

Since the carpet photos lots of things happened. We went to Perth for an 80th, then Christmas came along, then new years, then australia day, then work, then Kat going back to part time work, oh and life somewhere in between there, and baby growing up... sigh... all that stuff and more happened so we'll skip to our home that's lived in photos. Even these are yet to be completed as finding the time to clean the room 100% and take a photo is a little fun! 
So presenting the kitchen:      
Laundry:    
Walk In Pantry:    
Dinning Area:    
Lounge / Living:

----------


## Armers

Annnndd... 
Baby Boys Room:

----------


## sundancewfs

Well done Armers! So is this the "Whoa" now? Are we going to lose you to the wilds of your finished home? Or are you about to buy an investment property and start all over again?  :Biggrin: 
Nice to think you got it done before the 1st birthday too.

----------


## Armers

We've got all the outside to do yet! Hah! 
All going well in the game of life this will be the investment house, family home yet to do. So yes there is going to be another house in the future and i am sure i'll have to start all over again  :Biggrin: .  
As for his first yes we've done well, all the nice looking furniture and beautiful looking bits and pieces and currently free flowing home will turn into a baby proofed places soon as he is all but walking!

----------


## wildmanwalsh

Wow nice job! We just moved into the area and are very impressed watching your project unfold - congrats!

----------

